# side-effects of herbs....cinnamon....



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I seem to be have a problem with cinnamon. Yesterday I went to the dentist and the hygenist noticed I had a lot more gum swelling. I have been chewing big red gum a lot lately. I love the taste. I had noticed that it did cause my mouth mucosa to swell a little though. I have also been experiencing a lot of abdominal discomfort and constipation lately, (which I would label as severe, but that is horror story I might save to another time). I don't know whether it had anything to do with the latter problem, but in putting it in on the search engine I came to this website: http://www.personalhealthzone.com/herbsafety.html Sure enough, cinnamon has been known to cause a reaction in the mucosa. If you seem to be having a nagging symptom, don't forget to check on the herbs that might be causing problems. This sight also goes into some prescription drugs as well. Drats, just another one of my oral pleasures taken away from me.







I'm getting a little sick of my boring diet.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Moulage, did you mean for this to go in the Fibro & CFS forum, or an IBS one? Just checking... Seems like anything and everything that we enjoy can cause problems doesn't it.







Does your dentist expect the gum swelling to go down of its own accord? Can you have cinammon at all? Could you have it in tea (Chai) or with fruit for example rather than the gum? That website's a good resource - duly bookmarked!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good idea to post this M! Sometimes we forget that herbs are medicine too, and can (and some definitely DO) interfere with each other, and with prescription drugs, and can cause nasty side effects. A very timely reminder! I hope your gums calm down soon!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Hi Susan and Mrs.M,I meant it to go here just because we seem to have a lot of allergies/sensitivities, but then most of us have IBS too. I also mainly stick to this board, because I just feel more comfortable here and are more familiar with all of you. I did think, after I posted it, that you might move it the IBS board, and if you think you should Susan, go right ahead.Sometimes a little cinnamon doesn't seem to bother me, but I have noticed that I do feel a little bloating and abd discomfort after consuming a bit too much of it. My mouth mucosa doesn't really bother me all that much right now Mrs. M. but my gut seems to be having a problem with it (symptoms as discribed above). So, I'm just staying away for it for now. I've had a bit of a problem eliminating lately and seemed to have also had a horrific reaction to the liquid glycerin suppository that I took a couple of weeks ago. Really severe cramping, like labor pains. I just wanted to die. I will never take those again - and yes I delivered it rectally. I only took one (there is four in a pack). They look so harmless (a little bulb of liquid you squeeze between two fingers to deliver). I just felt a little rectal burning when I used the waxy solid supp. form years ago. I guess this went too far up into my system and raised a little havoc with my intestines, plus caused some bleeding. It was scary. I suffered home alone for hours on end. I knew it would pass though (pun or not intended). I did pass quite a few hard round stones/balls. I still can't seem to get my system going though, no matter what I do (although have had a little soft results with M.O.M.). I've tried everything (fiber, oils, stool softeners, lots of liquids, exercise). Those usually work, but not now. I've had to refuse sub jobs because of it. I'm checking out a new doctor on Fri.. I'm do for some check-ups anyway (colonoscopy, stool for occult blood). Wish me luck and pray that he has some answers for me to get my system straightened out.Thanks,M.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Thanks for clarifying Moulage, I wasn't sure & didn't want to move anything without checking. Sounds like you are really suffering at the moment with one thing and another. Hope it goes well on Friday.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Susan. I am sorry that you all have had some problems too. I blame myself for screwing up my digestive system too. It was against my better judgement to work a third day (the last two in a row) a couple of weeks ago, but I thought; "Just one more day. Hubby eyes light up so much when he sees that check to help financially, plus he needs the car tomorrow, so just work today and you can rest tomorrow." Instead, I was in pain and backed up so I took drastic measures. I think it really needed to be done considering what came out, but glycerine was the wrong thing for my delicate system. Oh well, you live and learn the hard way sometimes.UM


----------

